

Zuckerberg: Facebook revenue growth 'really strong', still hiring - fromedome
http://www.alleyinsider.com/2009/1/zuckerberg-facebook-revenue

======
pclark
> Facebook had about 800 employees at the end of 2008, up from about 450 at
> the beginning of the year. That's less than the 1,000 he supposedly
> projected to end the year with on that same conference call.

what the hell are they all doing?

